# The 180 with kids in the picture



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay, I am looking for advice. My wife and I are separated. She was violent toward me, got arrested and is out of our home on a restraining order. She ran out of money and decided to pick up a guy at a bar near the hotel where she was staying. She is now living with this guy in his house. I am doing the 180 so I can heal from past infidelities she had. The problem is we have 3 kids and naturally she keeps calling wanting to talk to the kids. Anyone have good advice on how to do the 180 with kids in the picture? We have only been separated for a little over a week so everything is still pretty hard. I know she is out with "her man" while I am at home taking care of our 3 kids.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Divorce her. Thats it. She gave you a gift. Now run with it!


----------

